# It's Official: Donald Trump is an Asshole



## Martin Eden Mercury

If I tried, I could not care less what Donald Trump says as a private citizen; but Donald Trump, the candidate, is not speaking as a private citizen. Donald Trump is speaking as a public, political figure, and it is because of this fact, that I insist we all hold him to a higher standard. What at first glance appears to be a troubling dilemma: citizen's competing rights of free speech and assembly -- is not. It is an opportunity. It is an opportunity of choice. We can choose to give in to our own base instincts and passions -- to our own irrational fears, and anger; or we can choose to appeal to the “_better angels of our nature_.” Therefore this written piece.

It sickens me to think some people who I know, who I may love, who I respect, and even admire -- give Donald Trump a pass, on refusing to condemn physical violence at political events. What kind of mind refuses to condemn physical violence at political events? What kind of political candidate thinks this is a wise way to lead? What kind of followers believe, _physical violence is the answer_?

My liberal principles, compel me to defend Donald Trump’s right to be a public jerk. I suffer no illusions: it is not my intent, to attempt to change anybody’s mind, about wanting to vote for or against a particular candidate. Just as I have a right to protest with speech, by calling a presidential candidate a jerk; Donald Trump, as well as anyone else for that matter -- has every right to be a jerk. We all have a right to do this without the fear of being arrested and thrown in jail -- or worse; the protesters inside of Trump rallies, have a right to be jerks, without fear of being being arrested and thrown in jail -- or worse. “What could this worse be” you ask? Being punched, beaten, and kicked for the simple act of protesting; or being, or calling somebody a jerk.

American tradition and law is that everyone has a right to speak -- even and especially, if their speech  is ugly, distasteful, and offensive. And believe me, It is not only the manner and style of Trump's speaking that personally offends me so much, it is often the content of his speech. I find much of what Donald Trump says as a political candidate, to be ugly, distasteful, and offensive.

I know the venues are hosting public events, and some of the protesters are legitimately using this as an argument to be allowed to protest inside. This sort of public protest is an American tradition. Yet, any protest that attempts to shout down speech, should be anathema to our sense of right and wrong --  just as hateful, bigoted speech is. Two wrongs do not make a right. If you disagree with me here, you will find yourself on my side when the day comes -- and it surely will -- when it is you who are the one being denied the right to speak freely -- and to be heard. It is a truism that -- _what goes around, comes around_.

The protests outside of Trump’s rallies and events have started getting out of hand. There is no justifiable enough argument for these protests to be viewed as legitimate, political protests, simply because they have not become as violent as those inside. It is American tradition and law, that everyone has a right to travel freely to and from a political event. The road blocking stunts are not designed to send a political message to the general public, they are designed to target a specific group of citizens. Nothing Donald Trump, or any of his supporters has said or done, can justify interfering with the right of people to travel freely. And again -- if you disagree with me here, when it is you who are being denied the right to travel freely, you will find yourself on my side here.

For myself, I have great faith in the American system of government. I know I _could_ get arrested for peacefully protesting (_peaceful protesters are not usually arrested_), and I know I _would_ be released on bond, or get bailed out of jail. I could go through this without ever losing my faith in the American system of government. I know I have a right to have the justice system hear my grievance. I believe given a fair hearing, that I would ultimately win. I believe I would win because, unlike many nations, we are still a nation of laws, and not of men. What feeds this belief, is things like the record on free speech and assembly (as well as the 4th amendment), of people like the recently deceased, Justice Antonin Scalia. Justice Scalia was a man who many people viewed as a radical right winger. For the most part, I agree. But no man is truly one-dimensional. We are all complex individuals, worthy of respect, and I can respect a man or a woman without having to respect all of their words or actions.

When a lawyer argued to uphold a Texas law against flag burning, before the Supreme Court; he argued that _we must protect “this nation’s cherished property_,” Scalia replied “_I never thought that the flag I owned is your flag_.” Justice Scalia’s record on freedom of speech and assembly, and on 4th amendment guarantees, feeds my faith in the American system of Justice, and it gives me inspiration. There were times when Justice Scalia words and decisions gave me heartburn and headaches, but I believe in taking the good with the not so good. I viewed Justice Scalia as an opponent, and not as an enemy. I’m a liberal. Being a  liberal dictates I could not do otherwise.

The train is leaving the station, and as it gains speed and momentum, there will come a point, when it will be too late to put the brakes on and stop it. If history serves up any lessons, it is that if and when it becomes too late -- most of us will stand aside, and later pretend we had nothing to do with it. But that would be a lie. We are all of us, responsible. With great freedoms and liberties, come even greater demands of duty and responsibilities. It is every American citizen’s duty to speak out, when all around us we see rising up, radical forces and petty demagogues inflaming the passions of  those around us. Fear and anger are powerfully destructive forces when unleashed. When we allow negative forces to be unleashed, we stand in danger of becoming that which we should fear and despise the most: We become _the enemy within_.

Nothing justifies physical violence at political events. Nothing.  And please, please do not try and justify the violence by attempting an equivalence on another side. All but one of the major candidates have condemned all of the violence, at all of the political events. All but one. There is no escaping that simple, plain truth: Donald Trump is an asshole.


----------



## Valerie

_"It sickens me to think some people who I know, who I may love, who I respect, and even admire -- give Donald Trump a pass"_



yep, it's going to be a crazy summer, clearly dividing the haves and the have-nots...


...brains, that is.


----------



## saveliberty

Violence at political rallies is common in Europe, that gleaming beacon of liberals.  Attending a rally as an agitator with an eye to creating violence has become a liberal tool as of late.  You own it, you fix it.


----------



## TNHarley

I would rather have him be an honest bigot, than a bigoted liar.


----------



## Valerie

^ good for you... vote hillary


----------



## asaratis

Martin Eden "MEM" Mercury said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> I suffer no illusions:
> 
> ......



Sheee-it!

You suffer from the illusion of adequacy.  You should give up your delusional quest to become a respected writer of op-eds and become an accomplished window washer...or a Greeter at Walmart.


----------



## Valerie

asaratis said:


> Sheee-it!
> 
> You suffer from the illusion of adequacy. * You should give up your delusional Quest *to become a respected writer of op-eds and become an accomplished window washer...or a Greeter at Walmart.




maybe you should give up the delusion that the OP was ever pining for respect from YOU.


----------



## saveliberty

Originally these OPs were suppose to be nonhack threads, but time after time we see ones like this posted.  Hard to take this as a serious literary section.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

op-eds  belong in serious literary sections?  

There are a few other members here, who like you, posses some very odd notions of what constitutes an op-ed. I suggest you seek each other out. It would be truly fascinating to _psychologists and social-anthropologists_ to see what y'all could come u with together. Maybe you could start with redefining definitions of words in the Oxford English Dictionary (OED) , before going on to tackle the Encyclopaedia Britannica, Roget's International Thesaurus, the King James Bible, and maybe even the rules at USMESSAGEBOARD.COM?

thank you saveliberty 
sincerely yours
Mem


----------



## Valerie

"Attending a rally as *an agitator with an eye* to creating violence"



non violent protest - attending a rally - is as American as apple pie

sans violence, so-called "agitation" is a perception in the _eye_ of the beholder

trump's rhetoric is agitating public reaction at his rallies

trump's rhetoric is _creating_ and emboldening violence

the one to push and shove and punch is the one who is *creating* violence


----------



## Valerie

saveliberty said:


> Violence at political rallies is common in Europe, that gleaming beacon of liberals.  *Attending a rally as an agitator with an eye to creating violence* has become a liberal tool as of late.  You own it, you fix it.





trump owns it.  easy fix is to not strike out violently to non violent protest.  simple.


----------



## asaratis

Valerie said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheee-it!
> 
> You suffer from the illusion of adequacy. * You should give up your delusional Quest *to become a respected writer of op-eds and become an accomplished window washer...or a Greeter at Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should give up the delusion that the OP was ever pining for respect from YOU.
Click to expand...

I've not had such a delusion.  Had he pined for respect from me, he'd have known better than to show his liberal bias.  If you cannot see his self-imposed air of intellectual superiority, I cannot help you.

A good op-ed writer can relate well thought out logic and reason to readers without revealing a sense of superiority or a hint of disdain for the readers whether they be of his particular political bent or not.  Talking down to people is little more than an attempt to shame them into agreement with your opinion.  This is the tool of adolescents and incompetent debaters.

On this board, it is easy to slip into such adolescent banter, partially due to anonymity, free speech and the non-exclusive policies of those that control the board, all of which I appreciate. I do it myself, all too often.  A tendency toward competing in cuteness of response is often  irresistible...and the misconception that the last post wins tends to perpetuate the tart one-liners.


----------



## saveliberty

Valerie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violence at political rallies is common in Europe, that gleaming beacon of liberals.  *Attending a rally as an agitator with an eye to creating violence* has become a liberal tool as of late.  You own it, you fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump owns it.  easy fix is to not strike out violently to non violent protest.  simple.
Click to expand...


No, the left owns it, Trump is just reacting to quell it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I watched Trumpery on a news interview in which he actually said he has never said people should hit each other. He actually said he has never called for violence and that he would never offer to pay the legal bills of a murderer. 

Doesn't he know that videos don't go away? 

The man is truly delusional and a pathological liar. He lies so much and so often that no one has been able to get an accurate count of his lies. 

I believe that he will eventually be another Howard Hughes. His mind will be gone, and he will be using kleenex boxes for shoes and lining up jars of his urine. 

* Trump’s Week of Errors, Exaggerations and Flat-out Falsehoods*
POLITICO Magazine subjected the GOP front-runner to our fact-checking process. This is the result.

We chronicled 4.6 hours of stump speeches and press conferences, from a rally in Concord, N.C., on Monday to a rally on Friday in St. Louis.

The result: more than five dozen statements deemed mischaracterizations, exaggerations, or simply false – the kind of stuff that would have been stripped from one of our stories, or made the whole thing worthy of the spike. *It equates to roughly one misstatement every five minutes on average. *


Read more: Trump’s Week of Errors, Exaggerations and Flat-out Falsehoods 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Speaking of Trumpery's lies, be sure to watch John Oliver's factual analysis of the idiotic wall.

Can any of his fans dispute Oliver's facts and figures?


----------



## Likkmee

Are the wafflez gluten free ?


----------



## barryqwalsh

Supporters of the US Presidential hopeful have reportedly sent death threats to artist Ilma Gore after she published images of the painting.

She spoke to Shelagh Fogarty about the thinking behind the painting:

Audio

Naked Donald Trump Painting To Go On Show


----------



## Judicial review

asaratis said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheee-it!
> 
> You suffer from the illusion of adequacy. * You should give up your delusional Quest *to become a respected writer of op-eds and become an accomplished window washer...or a Greeter at Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should give up the delusion that the OP was ever pining for respect from YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not had such a delusion.  Had he pined for respect from me, he'd have known better than to show his liberal bias.  If you cannot see his self-imposed air of intellectual superiority, I cannot help you.
> 
> A good op-ed writer can relate well thought out logic and reason to readers without revealing a sense of superiority or a hint of disdain for the readers whether they be of his particular political bent or not.  Talking down to people is little more than an attempt to shame them into agreement with your opinion.  This is the tool of adolescents and incompetent debaters.
> 
> On this board, it is easy to slip into such adolescent banter, partially due to anonymity, free speech and the non-exclusive policies of those that control the board, all of which I appreciate. I do it myself, all too often.  A tendency toward competing in cuteness of response is often  irresistible...and the misconception that the last post wins tends to perpetuate the tart one-liners.
Click to expand...


Please explain for the class how anybody can or could write about a man that doesn't represent the majority but that acts like the majority and that talks down to everybody not named trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way in an unbiased way?

Then let me know.


----------



## asaratis

Judicial review said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheee-it!
> 
> You suffer from the illusion of adequacy. * You should give up your delusional Quest *to become a respected writer of op-eds and become an accomplished window washer...or a Greeter at Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should give up the delusion that the OP was ever pining for respect from YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not had such a delusion.  Had he pined for respect from me, he'd have known better than to show his liberal bias.  If you cannot see his self-imposed air of intellectual superiority, I cannot help you.
> 
> A good op-ed writer can relate well thought out logic and reason to readers without revealing a sense of superiority or a hint of disdain for the readers whether they be of his particular political bent or not.  Talking down to people is little more than an attempt to shame them into agreement with your opinion.  This is the tool of adolescents and incompetent debaters.
> 
> On this board, it is easy to slip into such adolescent banter, partially due to anonymity, free speech and the non-exclusive policies of those that control the board, all of which I appreciate. I do it myself, all too often.  A tendency toward competing in cuteness of response is often  irresistible...and the misconception that the last post wins tends to perpetuate the tart one-liners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain for the class how anybody can or could write about a man that doesn't represent the majority but that acts like the majority and that talks down to everybody not named trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way in an unbiased way?
> 
> Then let me know.
Click to expand...

Firstly, your premise is flawed.  If you ever find a man that *talks down to everybody not named Trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way,* let me know.

Secondly, it's quite simple to write an unbiased article about any person or group of people.  You simply stick to the truth concerning what they say and what they do rather than paraphrasing what they say, taking it out of context or lying about or misrepresenting what they do (or did).   These are the things that should be factually represented.

Thirdly, you keep your naturally biased opinion clearly separated from the reports of what the subject person(s) said or did.

It is the OPINION part of an article that is seldom, if ever, unbiased.

Judicial review, I'm letting you know.


----------



## Judicial review

asaratis said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheee-it!
> 
> You suffer from the illusion of adequacy. * You should give up your delusional Quest *to become a respected writer of op-eds and become an accomplished window washer...or a Greeter at Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should give up the delusion that the OP was ever pining for respect from YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not had such a delusion.  Had he pined for respect from me, he'd have known better than to show his liberal bias.  If you cannot see his self-imposed air of intellectual superiority, I cannot help you.
> 
> A good op-ed writer can relate well thought out logic and reason to readers without revealing a sense of superiority or a hint of disdain for the readers whether they be of his particular political bent or not.  Talking down to people is little more than an attempt to shame them into agreement with your opinion.  This is the tool of adolescents and incompetent debaters.
> 
> On this board, it is easy to slip into such adolescent banter, partially due to anonymity, free speech and the non-exclusive policies of those that control the board, all of which I appreciate. I do it myself, all too often.  A tendency toward competing in cuteness of response is often  irresistible...and the misconception that the last post wins tends to perpetuate the tart one-liners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain for the class how anybody can or could write about a man that doesn't represent the majority but that acts like the majority and that talks down to everybody not named trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way in an unbiased way?
> 
> Then let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, your premise is flawed.  If you ever find a man that *talks down to everybody not named Trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way,* let me know.
> 
> Secondly, it's quite simple to write an unbiased article about any person or group of people.  You simply stick to the truth concerning what they say and what they do rather than paraphrasing what they say, taking it out of context or lying about or misrepresenting what they do (or did).   These are the things that should be factually represented.
> 
> Thirdly, you keep your naturally biased opinion clearly separated from the reports of what the subject person(s) said or did.
> 
> It is the OPINION part of an article that is seldom, if ever, unbiased.
> 
> Judicial review, I'm letting you know.
Click to expand...


There's 1 critical flaw that you didn't mention here that make your entire premise flawed. Donald Trump is a sociopath.  He fits the medical definition. 

Sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else. 

You talk about the opinion part being where the problem is. Actually no matter what opinion was posted it wouldn't matter because nobody supports a sociopath because you'll find selfishness in every thing he says and does.

This article was about trump. Not something trump said. There's a huge difference. Read the whole oped. What he said was a small part. In fact take everything he's said and cite it and it will all have the word , me, I etc..


----------



## asaratis

Judicial review said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheee-it!
> 
> You suffer from the illusion of adequacy. * You should give up your delusional Quest *to become a respected writer of op-eds and become an accomplished window washer...or a Greeter at Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should give up the delusion that the OP was ever pining for respect from YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not had such a delusion.  Had he pined for respect from me, he'd have known better than to show his liberal bias.  If you cannot see his self-imposed air of intellectual superiority, I cannot help you.
> 
> A good op-ed writer can relate well thought out logic and reason to readers without revealing a sense of superiority or a hint of disdain for the readers whether they be of his particular political bent or not.  Talking down to people is little more than an attempt to shame them into agreement with your opinion.  This is the tool of adolescents and incompetent debaters.
> 
> On this board, it is easy to slip into such adolescent banter, partially due to anonymity, free speech and the non-exclusive policies of those that control the board, all of which I appreciate. I do it myself, all too often.  A tendency toward competing in cuteness of response is often  irresistible...and the misconception that the last post wins tends to perpetuate the tart one-liners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain for the class how anybody can or could write about a man that doesn't represent the majority but that acts like the majority and that talks down to everybody not named trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way in an unbiased way?
> 
> Then let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, your premise is flawed.  If you ever find a man that *talks down to everybody not named Trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way,* let me know.
> 
> Secondly, it's quite simple to write an unbiased article about any person or group of people.  You simply stick to the truth concerning what they say and what they do rather than paraphrasing what they say, taking it out of context or lying about or misrepresenting what they do (or did).   These are the things that should be factually represented.
> 
> Thirdly, you keep your naturally biased opinion clearly separated from the reports of what the subject person(s) said or did.
> 
> It is the OPINION part of an article that is seldom, if ever, unbiased.
> 
> Judicial review, I'm letting you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's 1 critical flaw that you didn't mention here that make your entire premise flawed. Donald Trump is a sociopath.  He fits the medical definition.
> 
> Sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else.
> 
> You talk about the opinion part being where the problem is. Actually no matter what opinion was posted it wouldn't matter because nobody supports a sociopath because you'll find selfishness in every thing he says and does.
> 
> This article was about trump. Not something trump said. There's a huge difference. Read the whole oped. What he said was a small part. In fact take everything he's said and cite it and it will all have the word , me, I etc..
Click to expand...

*You *say he's a sociopath. I disagree.

I also disagree with your contention that all sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else. 
I also disagree with your contention that Trump thinks only what he says or does is right and he talks down to everybody else. 

I'm not a psychologist and I doubt you are either.  What I know about sociopaths could be written on the back of a postage stamp.  Here are some things that may or may not fit Donald Trump.  I have made bold the ones I think do not.  The ones I left alone I know nothing about.

How to Spot a Sociopath


Superficial charm and good intelligence
Absence of delusions and other signs of irrational thinking
Absence of nervousness or neurotic manifestations
*Unreliability*
*Untruthfulness and insincerity*
Lack of remorse and shame
*Inadequately motivated antisocial behavior*
*Poor judgment and failure to learn by experience*
*Pathologic egocentricity and incapacity for love*
General poverty in major affective reactions
*Specific loss of insight*
Unresponsiveness in general interpersonal relations
*Fantastic and uninviting behavior with alcohol and sometimes without*
*Suicide threats rarely carried out*
*Sex life impersonal, trivial, and poorly integrated*
*Failure to follow any life plan*


----------



## Judicial review

asaratis said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should give up the delusion that the OP was ever pining for respect from YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not had such a delusion.  Had he pined for respect from me, he'd have known better than to show his liberal bias.  If you cannot see his self-imposed air of intellectual superiority, I cannot help you.
> 
> A good op-ed writer can relate well thought out logic and reason to readers without revealing a sense of superiority or a hint of disdain for the readers whether they be of his particular political bent or not.  Talking down to people is little more than an attempt to shame them into agreement with your opinion.  This is the tool of adolescents and incompetent debaters.
> 
> On this board, it is easy to slip into such adolescent banter, partially due to anonymity, free speech and the non-exclusive policies of those that control the board, all of which I appreciate. I do it myself, all too often.  A tendency toward competing in cuteness of response is often  irresistible...and the misconception that the last post wins tends to perpetuate the tart one-liners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain for the class how anybody can or could write about a man that doesn't represent the majority but that acts like the majority and that talks down to everybody not named trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way in an unbiased way?
> 
> Then let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, your premise is flawed.  If you ever find a man that *talks down to everybody not named Trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way,* let me know.
> 
> Secondly, it's quite simple to write an unbiased article about any person or group of people.  You simply stick to the truth concerning what they say and what they do rather than paraphrasing what they say, taking it out of context or lying about or misrepresenting what they do (or did).   These are the things that should be factually represented.
> 
> Thirdly, you keep your naturally biased opinion clearly separated from the reports of what the subject person(s) said or did.
> 
> It is the OPINION part of an article that is seldom, if ever, unbiased.
> 
> Judicial review, I'm letting you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's 1 critical flaw that you didn't mention here that make your entire premise flawed. Donald Trump is a sociopath.  He fits the medical definition.
> 
> Sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else.
> 
> You talk about the opinion part being where the problem is. Actually no matter what opinion was posted it wouldn't matter because nobody supports a sociopath because you'll find selfishness in every thing he says and does.
> 
> This article was about trump. Not something trump said. There's a huge difference. Read the whole oped. What he said was a small part. In fact take everything he's said and cite it and it will all have the word , me, I etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You *say he's a sociopath. I disagree.
> 
> I also disagree with your contention that all sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else.
> I also disagree with your contention that Trump thinks only what he says or does is right and he talks down to everybody else.
> 
> I'm not a psychologist and I doubt you are either.  What I know about sociopaths could be written on the back of a postage stamp.  Here are some things that may or may not fit Donald Trump.  I have made bold the ones I think do not.  The ones I left alone I know nothing about.
> 
> How to Spot a Sociopath
> 
> 
> Superficial charm and good intelligence
> Absence of delusions and other signs of irrational thinking
> Absence of nervousness or neurotic manifestations
> *Unreliability*
> *Untruthfulness and insincerity*
> Lack of remorse and shame
> *Inadequately motivated antisocial behavior*
> *Poor judgment and failure to learn by experience*
> *Pathologic egocentricity and incapacity for love*
> General poverty in major affective reactions
> *Specific loss of insight*
> Unresponsiveness in general interpersonal relations
> *Fantastic and uninviting behavior with alcohol and sometimes without*
> *Suicide threats rarely carried out*
> *Sex life impersonal, trivial, and poorly integrated*
> *Failure to follow any life plan*
Click to expand...


Of course you disagree. We all know you are a trump supporter and it's why you called the OP ed writer out. You couldn't look at this objectively if you tried. 

Over 75% of those symptoms trump fits. Just watch his campaign events, interviews, twitter feeds any thing he's say for that matter. 

Proof is in the pudding


----------



## asaratis

Judicial review said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not had such a delusion.  Had he pined for respect from me, he'd have known better than to show his liberal bias.  If you cannot see his self-imposed air of intellectual superiority, I cannot help you.
> 
> A good op-ed writer can relate well thought out logic and reason to readers without revealing a sense of superiority or a hint of disdain for the readers whether they be of his particular political bent or not.  Talking down to people is little more than an attempt to shame them into agreement with your opinion.  This is the tool of adolescents and incompetent debaters.
> 
> On this board, it is easy to slip into such adolescent banter, partially due to anonymity, free speech and the non-exclusive policies of those that control the board, all of which I appreciate. I do it myself, all too often.  A tendency toward competing in cuteness of response is often  irresistible...and the misconception that the last post wins tends to perpetuate the tart one-liners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain for the class how anybody can or could write about a man that doesn't represent the majority but that acts like the majority and that talks down to everybody not named trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way in an unbiased way?
> 
> Then let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, your premise is flawed.  If you ever find a man that *talks down to everybody not named Trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way,* let me know.
> 
> Secondly, it's quite simple to write an unbiased article about any person or group of people.  You simply stick to the truth concerning what they say and what they do rather than paraphrasing what they say, taking it out of context or lying about or misrepresenting what they do (or did).   These are the things that should be factually represented.
> 
> Thirdly, you keep your naturally biased opinion clearly separated from the reports of what the subject person(s) said or did.
> 
> It is the OPINION part of an article that is seldom, if ever, unbiased.
> 
> Judicial review, I'm letting you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's 1 critical flaw that you didn't mention here that make your entire premise flawed. Donald Trump is a sociopath.  He fits the medical definition.
> 
> Sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else.
> 
> You talk about the opinion part being where the problem is. Actually no matter what opinion was posted it wouldn't matter because nobody supports a sociopath because you'll find selfishness in every thing he says and does.
> 
> This article was about trump. Not something trump said. There's a huge difference. Read the whole oped. What he said was a small part. In fact take everything he's said and cite it and it will all have the word , me, I etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You *say he's a sociopath. I disagree.
> 
> I also disagree with your contention that all sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else.
> I also disagree with your contention that Trump thinks only what he says or does is right and he talks down to everybody else.
> 
> I'm not a psychologist and I doubt you are either.  What I know about sociopaths could be written on the back of a postage stamp.  Here are some things that may or may not fit Donald Trump.  I have made bold the ones I think do not.  The ones I left alone I know nothing about.
> 
> How to Spot a Sociopath
> 
> 
> Superficial charm and good intelligence
> Absence of delusions and other signs of irrational thinking
> Absence of nervousness or neurotic manifestations
> *Unreliability*
> *Untruthfulness and insincerity*
> Lack of remorse and shame
> *Inadequately motivated antisocial behavior*
> *Poor judgment and failure to learn by experience*
> *Pathologic egocentricity and incapacity for love*
> General poverty in major affective reactions
> *Specific loss of insight*
> Unresponsiveness in general interpersonal relations
> *Fantastic and uninviting behavior with alcohol and sometimes without*
> *Suicide threats rarely carried out*
> *Sex life impersonal, trivial, and poorly integrated*
> *Failure to follow any life plan*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you disagree. We all know you are a trump supporter and it's why you called the OP ed writer out. You couldn't look at this objectively if you tried.
> 
> Over 75% of those symptoms trump fits. Just watch his campaign events, interviews, twitter feeds any thing he's say for that matter.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding
Click to expand...

Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.

The violence (albeit minor so far) at Trump rallies is instigated by anti-Trump agitators with intent to disrupt the rally and deny Trump his right to free speech.  Liberals all, I'd bet. The above "op ed" implies that Trump incites the violence.  The "op editor" is full of shit...and so are you.


----------



## Judicial review

asaratis said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain for the class how anybody can or could write about a man that doesn't represent the majority but that acts like the majority and that talks down to everybody not named trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way in an unbiased way?
> 
> Then let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, your premise is flawed.  If you ever find a man that *talks down to everybody not named Trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way,* let me know.
> 
> Secondly, it's quite simple to write an unbiased article about any person or group of people.  You simply stick to the truth concerning what they say and what they do rather than paraphrasing what they say, taking it out of context or lying about or misrepresenting what they do (or did).   These are the things that should be factually represented.
> 
> Thirdly, you keep your naturally biased opinion clearly separated from the reports of what the subject person(s) said or did.
> 
> It is the OPINION part of an article that is seldom, if ever, unbiased.
> 
> Judicial review, I'm letting you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's 1 critical flaw that you didn't mention here that make your entire premise flawed. Donald Trump is a sociopath.  He fits the medical definition.
> 
> Sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else.
> 
> You talk about the opinion part being where the problem is. Actually no matter what opinion was posted it wouldn't matter because nobody supports a sociopath because you'll find selfishness in every thing he says and does.
> 
> This article was about trump. Not something trump said. There's a huge difference. Read the whole oped. What he said was a small part. In fact take everything he's said and cite it and it will all have the word , me, I etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You *say he's a sociopath. I disagree.
> 
> I also disagree with your contention that all sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else.
> I also disagree with your contention that Trump thinks only what he says or does is right and he talks down to everybody else.
> 
> I'm not a psychologist and I doubt you are either.  What I know about sociopaths could be written on the back of a postage stamp.  Here are some things that may or may not fit Donald Trump.  I have made bold the ones I think do not.  The ones I left alone I know nothing about.
> 
> How to Spot a Sociopath
> 
> 
> Superficial charm and good intelligence
> Absence of delusions and other signs of irrational thinking
> Absence of nervousness or neurotic manifestations
> *Unreliability*
> *Untruthfulness and insincerity*
> Lack of remorse and shame
> *Inadequately motivated antisocial behavior*
> *Poor judgment and failure to learn by experience*
> *Pathologic egocentricity and incapacity for love*
> General poverty in major affective reactions
> *Specific loss of insight*
> Unresponsiveness in general interpersonal relations
> *Fantastic and uninviting behavior with alcohol and sometimes without*
> *Suicide threats rarely carried out*
> *Sex life impersonal, trivial, and poorly integrated*
> *Failure to follow any life plan*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you disagree. We all know you are a trump supporter and it's why you called the OP ed writer out. You couldn't look at this objectively if you tried.
> 
> Over 75% of those symptoms trump fits. Just watch his campaign events, interviews, twitter feeds any thing he's say for that matter.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> The violence (albeit minor so far) at Trump rallies is instigated by anti-Trump agitators with intent to disrupt the rally and deny Trump his right to free speech.  Liberals all, I'd bet. The above "op ed" implies that Trump incites the violence.  The "op editor" is full of shit...and so are you.
Click to expand...


Sociopath implies not caring about anybody else's feelings but your own and a dysfunctional level of selfishness at any expenses. Another words he has no issue sacrificing others for his own personal gain. 

Of course he incited violence. He also thinks we are all too stupid to know and believes he can sugar coat it and we'll all believe him. He's right is supporters will. 

The worst thing anybody can do especially any group can do is encourage a sociopath.  Like I said above. They will sacrifice anybody to further their beliefs and cause. 

Which world leaders in history does this sound like when you take trumps name out of the wording?


----------



## Judicial review

Btw the editor is correct liberals hate free speech and will do anything to silence what they don't agree with. Trump had a right to free speech. Even sociopath do. Don't be surprised though when someone is running for the highest office in the land that controls lives dependent on government when that person doesn't give a damn about them and proves it with almost every word that people won't go through extreme lengths to be heard or to shut you up. 

This is why this highest leadership position requires the opposite of trump. Someone who will put others before himself.  

Someone whos an example for the avg american.


----------



## asaratis

Judicial review said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, your premise is flawed.  If you ever find a man that *talks down to everybody not named Trump that disagrees with him or doesn't do things his way,* let me know.
> 
> Secondly, it's quite simple to write an unbiased article about any person or group of people.  You simply stick to the truth concerning what they say and what they do rather than paraphrasing what they say, taking it out of context or lying about or misrepresenting what they do (or did).   These are the things that should be factually represented.
> 
> Thirdly, you keep your naturally biased opinion clearly separated from the reports of what the subject person(s) said or did.
> 
> It is the OPINION part of an article that is seldom, if ever, unbiased.
> 
> Judicial review, I'm letting you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's 1 critical flaw that you didn't mention here that make your entire premise flawed. Donald Trump is a sociopath.  He fits the medical definition.
> 
> Sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else.
> 
> You talk about the opinion part being where the problem is. Actually no matter what opinion was posted it wouldn't matter because nobody supports a sociopath because you'll find selfishness in every thing he says and does.
> 
> This article was about trump. Not something trump said. There's a huge difference. Read the whole oped. What he said was a small part. In fact take everything he's said and cite it and it will all have the word , me, I etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You *say he's a sociopath. I disagree.
> 
> I also disagree with your contention that all sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else.
> I also disagree with your contention that Trump thinks only what he says or does is right and he talks down to everybody else.
> 
> I'm not a psychologist and I doubt you are either.  What I know about sociopaths could be written on the back of a postage stamp.  Here are some things that may or may not fit Donald Trump.  I have made bold the ones I think do not.  The ones I left alone I know nothing about.
> 
> How to Spot a Sociopath
> 
> 
> Superficial charm and good intelligence
> Absence of delusions and other signs of irrational thinking
> Absence of nervousness or neurotic manifestations
> *Unreliability*
> *Untruthfulness and insincerity*
> Lack of remorse and shame
> *Inadequately motivated antisocial behavior*
> *Poor judgment and failure to learn by experience*
> *Pathologic egocentricity and incapacity for love*
> General poverty in major affective reactions
> *Specific loss of insight*
> Unresponsiveness in general interpersonal relations
> *Fantastic and uninviting behavior with alcohol and sometimes without*
> *Suicide threats rarely carried out*
> *Sex life impersonal, trivial, and poorly integrated*
> *Failure to follow any life plan*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you disagree. We all know you are a trump supporter and it's why you called the OP ed writer out. You couldn't look at this objectively if you tried.
> 
> Over 75% of those symptoms trump fits. Just watch his campaign events, interviews, twitter feeds any thing he's say for that matter.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> The violence (albeit minor so far) at Trump rallies is instigated by anti-Trump agitators with intent to disrupt the rally and deny Trump his right to free speech.  Liberals all, I'd bet. The above "op ed" implies that Trump incites the violence.  The "op editor" is full of shit...and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies not caring about anybody else's feelings but your own and a dysfunctional level of selfishness at any expenses. Another words he has no issue sacrificing others for his own personal gain.
> 
> Of course he incited violence. He also thinks we are all too stupid to know and believes he can sugar coat it and we'll all believe him. He's right is supporters will.
> 
> The worst thing anybody can do especially any group can do is encourage a sociopath.  Like I said above. They will sacrifice anybody to further their beliefs and cause.
> 
> Which world leaders in history does this sound like when you take trumps name out of the wording?
Click to expand...

That is truly laughable.  You point out one or two traits of sociopaths and claim without a doubt that Trump is one.  That is illogical and nothing more than a scheme to attempt justification of your stupid claim.  It's very much akin to the current liberal habit of labeling every criticism of Obama as that of a racist....or the patently stupid labeling of political opponents today as Nazis.

Likely you read a article by a liberal pundit calling Trump a sociopath and you picked up a new toy talking point. Again I say, you are full of shit.

Speaking of sacrificing people to further their cause, the Clinton's (Slick Willy and Bitch Hillary) had several people snuffed out to keep their political train on track.

Hillary Clinton--now there's a real sociopath.
The Clinton Body Count


----------



## Judicial review

asaratis said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's 1 critical flaw that you didn't mention here that make your entire premise flawed. Donald Trump is a sociopath.  He fits the medical definition.
> 
> Sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else.
> 
> You talk about the opinion part being where the problem is. Actually no matter what opinion was posted it wouldn't matter because nobody supports a sociopath because you'll find selfishness in every thing he says and does.
> 
> This article was about trump. Not something trump said. There's a huge difference. Read the whole oped. What he said was a small part. In fact take everything he's said and cite it and it will all have the word , me, I etc..
> 
> 
> 
> *You *say he's a sociopath. I disagree.
> 
> I also disagree with your contention that all sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else.
> I also disagree with your contention that Trump thinks only what he says or does is right and he talks down to everybody else.
> 
> I'm not a psychologist and I doubt you are either.  What I know about sociopaths could be written on the back of a postage stamp.  Here are some things that may or may not fit Donald Trump.  I have made bold the ones I think do not.  The ones I left alone I know nothing about.
> 
> How to Spot a Sociopath
> 
> 
> Superficial charm and good intelligence
> Absence of delusions and other signs of irrational thinking
> Absence of nervousness or neurotic manifestations
> *Unreliability*
> *Untruthfulness and insincerity*
> Lack of remorse and shame
> *Inadequately motivated antisocial behavior*
> *Poor judgment and failure to learn by experience*
> *Pathologic egocentricity and incapacity for love*
> General poverty in major affective reactions
> *Specific loss of insight*
> Unresponsiveness in general interpersonal relations
> *Fantastic and uninviting behavior with alcohol and sometimes without*
> *Suicide threats rarely carried out*
> *Sex life impersonal, trivial, and poorly integrated*
> *Failure to follow any life plan*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you disagree. We all know you are a trump supporter and it's why you called the OP ed writer out. You couldn't look at this objectively if you tried.
> 
> Over 75% of those symptoms trump fits. Just watch his campaign events, interviews, twitter feeds any thing he's say for that matter.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> The violence (albeit minor so far) at Trump rallies is instigated by anti-Trump agitators with intent to disrupt the rally and deny Trump his right to free speech.  Liberals all, I'd bet. The above "op ed" implies that Trump incites the violence.  The "op editor" is full of shit...and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies not caring about anybody else's feelings but your own and a dysfunctional level of selfishness at any expenses. Another words he has no issue sacrificing others for his own personal gain.
> 
> Of course he incited violence. He also thinks we are all too stupid to know and believes he can sugar coat it and we'll all believe him. He's right is supporters will.
> 
> The worst thing anybody can do especially any group can do is encourage a sociopath.  Like I said above. They will sacrifice anybody to further their beliefs and cause.
> 
> Which world leaders in history does this sound like when you take trumps name out of the wording?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is truly laughable.  You point out one or two traits of sociopaths and claim without a doubt that Trump is one.  That is illogical and nothing more than a scheme to attempt justification of your stupid claim.  It's very much akin to the current liberal habit of labeling every criticism of Obama as that of a racist....or the patently stupid labeling of political opponents today as Nazis.
> 
> Likely you read a article by a liberal pundit calling Trump a sociopath and you picked up a new toy talking point. Again I say, you are full of shit.
> 
> Speaking of sacrificing people to further their cause, the Clinton's (Slick Willy and Bitch Hillary) had several people snuffed out to keep their political train on track.
> 
> Hillary Clinton--now there's a real sociopath.
> The Clinton Body Count
Click to expand...


Over 75% of those traits you posted he has easily over 75%.   You don't need all of the symptoms to get the diagnosis.  

Like I said proof is in the pudding. 

Look you were biased and wrong it's ok happens all the time.  Move on.


----------



## Muhammed

Donald Trump ordered his supports to avoid using violence.


----------



## Judicial review

Muhammed said:


> Donald Trump ordered his supports to avoid using violence.



True but his policies proposals lead to violence.


----------



## asaratis

Judicial review said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You *say he's a sociopath. I disagree.
> 
> I also disagree with your contention that all sociopaths think only what they say or do is right and they talk down to everybody else.
> I also disagree with your contention that Trump thinks only what he says or does is right and he talks down to everybody else.
> 
> I'm not a psychologist and I doubt you are either.  What I know about sociopaths could be written on the back of a postage stamp.  Here are some things that may or may not fit Donald Trump.  I have made bold the ones I think do not.  The ones I left alone I know nothing about.
> 
> How to Spot a Sociopath
> 
> 
> Superficial charm and good intelligence
> Absence of delusions and other signs of irrational thinking
> Absence of nervousness or neurotic manifestations
> *Unreliability*
> *Untruthfulness and insincerity*
> Lack of remorse and shame
> *Inadequately motivated antisocial behavior*
> *Poor judgment and failure to learn by experience*
> *Pathologic egocentricity and incapacity for love*
> General poverty in major affective reactions
> *Specific loss of insight*
> Unresponsiveness in general interpersonal relations
> *Fantastic and uninviting behavior with alcohol and sometimes without*
> *Suicide threats rarely carried out*
> *Sex life impersonal, trivial, and poorly integrated*
> *Failure to follow any life plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you disagree. We all know you are a trump supporter and it's why you called the OP ed writer out. You couldn't look at this objectively if you tried.
> 
> Over 75% of those symptoms trump fits. Just watch his campaign events, interviews, twitter feeds any thing he's say for that matter.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> The violence (albeit minor so far) at Trump rallies is instigated by anti-Trump agitators with intent to disrupt the rally and deny Trump his right to free speech.  Liberals all, I'd bet. The above "op ed" implies that Trump incites the violence.  The "op editor" is full of shit...and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies not caring about anybody else's feelings but your own and a dysfunctional level of selfishness at any expenses. Another words he has no issue sacrificing others for his own personal gain.
> 
> Of course he incited violence. He also thinks we are all too stupid to know and believes he can sugar coat it and we'll all believe him. He's right is supporters will.
> 
> The worst thing anybody can do especially any group can do is encourage a sociopath.  Like I said above. They will sacrifice anybody to further their beliefs and cause.
> 
> Which world leaders in history does this sound like when you take trumps name out of the wording?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is truly laughable.  You point out one or two traits of sociopaths and claim without a doubt that Trump is one.  That is illogical and nothing more than a scheme to attempt justification of your stupid claim.  It's very much akin to the current liberal habit of labeling every criticism of Obama as that of a racist....or the patently stupid labeling of political opponents today as Nazis.
> 
> Likely you read a article by a liberal pundit calling Trump a sociopath and you picked up a new toy talking point. Again I say, you are full of shit.
> 
> Speaking of sacrificing people to further their cause, the Clinton's (Slick Willy and Bitch Hillary) had several people snuffed out to keep their political train on track.
> 
> Hillary Clinton--now there's a real sociopath.
> The Clinton Body Count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 75% of those traits you posted he has easily over 75%.   You don't need all of the symptoms to get the diagnosis.
> 
> Like I said proof is in the pudding.
> 
> Look you were biased and wrong it's ok happens all the time.  Move on.
Click to expand...

Please compile a list of the 75% of the traits I listed that apply to DJT.


----------



## Judicial review

asaratis said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you disagree. We all know you are a trump supporter and it's why you called the OP ed writer out. You couldn't look at this objectively if you tried.
> 
> Over 75% of those symptoms trump fits. Just watch his campaign events, interviews, twitter feeds any thing he's say for that matter.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding
> 
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> The violence (albeit minor so far) at Trump rallies is instigated by anti-Trump agitators with intent to disrupt the rally and deny Trump his right to free speech.  Liberals all, I'd bet. The above "op ed" implies that Trump incites the violence.  The "op editor" is full of shit...and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies not caring about anybody else's feelings but your own and a dysfunctional level of selfishness at any expenses. Another words he has no issue sacrificing others for his own personal gain.
> 
> Of course he incited violence. He also thinks we are all too stupid to know and believes he can sugar coat it and we'll all believe him. He's right is supporters will.
> 
> The worst thing anybody can do especially any group can do is encourage a sociopath.  Like I said above. They will sacrifice anybody to further their beliefs and cause.
> 
> Which world leaders in history does this sound like when you take trumps name out of the wording?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is truly laughable.  You point out one or two traits of sociopaths and claim without a doubt that Trump is one.  That is illogical and nothing more than a scheme to attempt justification of your stupid claim.  It's very much akin to the current liberal habit of labeling every criticism of Obama as that of a racist....or the patently stupid labeling of political opponents today as Nazis.
> 
> Likely you read a article by a liberal pundit calling Trump a sociopath and you picked up a new toy talking point. Again I say, you are full of shit.
> 
> Speaking of sacrificing people to further their cause, the Clinton's (Slick Willy and Bitch Hillary) had several people snuffed out to keep their political train on track.
> 
> Hillary Clinton--now there's a real sociopath.
> The Clinton Body Count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 75% of those traits you posted he has easily over 75%.   You don't need all of the symptoms to get the diagnosis.
> 
> Like I said proof is in the pudding.
> 
> Look you were biased and wrong it's ok happens all the time.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please compile a list of the 75% of the traits I listed that apply to DJT.
Click to expand...


I don't need to. It's self-explanatory.  I'll tell you what you list the ones you believe he has and I'll do the same after you.


----------



## Muhammed

Judicial review said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump ordered his supports to avoid using violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but his policies proposals lead to violence.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## Judicial review

Muhammed said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump ordered his supports to avoid using violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but his policies proposals lead to violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...


Any policy proposals that are sociopathic in nature and don't give a shit about all Americans or all innocent people in the world will ultimately lead to violence. Especially when there lives depend on government.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

asaratis said:


> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.


Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.

Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior


----------



## asaratis

Judicial review said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump ordered his supports to avoid using violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but his policies proposals lead to violence.
Click to expand...

His policy proposals understandably lead to a broader divide between people that want what he proposes and people who don't. 

The people that want his policies installed have been labeled as _angry_. They are sick and tired of the status quo and the fact the the graft and corruption in Washington has made it hard to tell the difference between Democrats and Republicans in Congress because the _establishment  _controls them all.  The will of the people has been thrown out the window.

The people who don't want his policies installed, namely most liberals, members of the _establishment _in both the Democrat and the Republican parties, the Mexican drug cartel, the lobbyists, the big banks, the prescription drug companies, the tax lawyers, the big donors and various other entrenched members of the ruling elite.

It is this second group of people that will use whatever methods they can get away with to widen the divide, evoke the anger and provoke members of the first group to violence....and then blame it all on Trump.

So you might say that his proposals contribute to the violence.  They certainly don't _lead _to it by encouragement.


----------



## asaratis

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.
> 
> Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior
Click to expand...

You are overly sensitive.  Puerile is the proper term for you.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

asaratis said:


> You are overly sensitive.  Puerile is the proper term for you.


Sensitive? 

This must be shared with people who know me well.   thank you


----------



## Judicial review

If you think the lobbyists and banks don't want trump you have no idea what you are talking about. 

Trump will have to satisfy lobbyists because he can't get congressional votes unless he satisfy them. Trump won't be subject to them but congress is. Last I checked none of trump proposals that he's campaigning on can get passed without congress. 

As for the banks trust me banks always get what they want no matter who is in charge


----------



## Ringel05

Judicial review said:


> If you think the lobbyists and banks don't want trump you have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Trump will have to satisfy lobbyists because he can't get congressional votes unless he satisfy them. Trump won't be subject to them but congress is. Last I checked none of trump proposals that he's campaigning on can get passed without congress.
> 
> As for the banks trust me banks always get what they want no matter who is in charge


Sooooooo, you do have rare lucid moments.  There's hope yet.


----------



## Ringel05

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.
> 
> Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. *And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior*
Click to expand...

Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Ringel05 said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.
> 
> Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. *And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
Click to expand...

I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace


----------



## Ringel05

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.
> 
> Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. *And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace
Click to expand...

Tolling?  You have a strange idea of a lot of things except the typical dismissal, deflection when your self glorifying, undeserved pompousness is correctly illuminated.


----------



## asaratis

Ringel05 said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.
> 
> Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. *And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolling?  You have a strange idea of a lot of things except the typical dismissal, deflection when your self glorifying, undeserved pompousness is correctly illuminated.
Click to expand...

Thank you for corroborating my first impression of the arrogant narcissist posing as an unbiased op ed writer.

I pegged his pompous ass in his introductory thread.


----------



## Judicial review

Ringel05 said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.
> 
> Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. *And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolling?  You have a strange idea of a lot of things except the typical dismissal, deflection when your self glorifying, undeserved pompousness is correctly illuminated.
Click to expand...


Yes trolling. You know what trolling is. Don't play stupid


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

asaratis said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.
> 
> Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. *And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolling?  You have a strange idea of a lot of things except the typical dismissal, deflection when your self glorifying, undeserved pompousness is correctly illuminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for corroborating my first impression of the arrogant narcissist posing as an unbiased op ed writer.
> 
> I pegged his pompous ass in his introductory thread.
Click to expand...

Unbiased? 

ESL anyone?  "Independent voice." Go back and check your own nonsense. Stop misrepresenting what I wrote in my intro. It's unbecoming such a self-professed wizard like you


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Trump is going to need to rent every seaworthy vessel on the planet to deport the Illegals and whiny Progressives


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Ringel05 said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.
> 
> Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. *And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolling?  You have a strange idea of a lot of things except the typical dismissal, deflection when your self glorifying, undeserved pompousness is correctly illuminated.
Click to expand...

My self glorifying, pompousness is what it is. What you are is another issue. But thanks for the input.
Mem


----------



## Ringel05

Judicial review said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.
> 
> Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. *And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolling?  You have a strange idea of a lot of things except the typical dismissal, deflection when your self glorifying, undeserved pompousness is correctly illuminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes trolling. You know what trolling is. Don't play stupid
Click to expand...

Obviously you don't.  As for stupid, yup, good thing you're finally coming to grips with your limitations.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trump is going to need to rent every seaworthy vessel on the planet to deport the Illegals and whiny Progressives


Mail that one in to Comedy Central


----------



## Ringel05

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sociopath implies anti-social behavior.  Trump is anything but anti-social.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.
> 
> Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. *And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolling?  You have a strange idea of a lot of things except the typical dismissal, deflection when your self glorifying, undeserved pompousness is correctly illuminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My self glorifying, pompousness is what it is. What you are is another issue. But thanks for the input.
> Mem
Click to expand...

Eh, whatever, I'm on to your puerile games.  The funny thing is you actually think you're smart and clever, I have some seriously bad news for ya.......


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Ringel05 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.
> 
> Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. *And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolling?  You have a strange idea of a lot of things except the typical dismissal, deflection when your self glorifying, undeserved pompousness is correctly illuminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes trolling. You know what trolling is. Don't play stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you don't.  As for stupid, yup, good thing you're finally coming to grips with your limitations.
Click to expand...

 Ringel05 Please desist from trolling and insulting in the op-ed area. One or two back handed compliments, and a few insults are fine, but you are adding no opinions but what appear to be personal attacks on people (myself included). It is derailing the thread

there are areas where this type of posting is even encouraged. not here


----------



## Ringel05

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> 
> 
> I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolling?  You have a strange idea of a lot of things except the typical dismissal, deflection when your self glorifying, undeserved pompousness is correctly illuminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes trolling. You know what trolling is. Don't play stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you don't.  As for stupid, yup, good thing you're finally coming to grips with your limitations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ringel05 Please desist from trolling and insulting in the op-ed area. One or two back handed compliments, and a few insults are fine, but you are adding no opinions but what appear to be personal attacks on people (myself included). It is derailing the thread
> 
> there are areas where this type of posting is even encouraged. not here
Click to expand...

You're a fraud, you're not interested in an open discussion and you proved it, you brought it on yourself.  You have an issue with it then report me.


----------



## mudwhistle

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *It's Official: Donald Trump is an Asshole*​
> If I tried, I could not care less what Donald Trump says as a private citizen; but Donald Trump, the candidate, is not speaking as a private citizen. Donald Trump is speaking as a public, political figure, and it is because of this fact, that I insist we all hold him to a higher standard. What at first glance appears to be a troubling dilemma: citizen's competing rights of free speech and assembly -- is not. It is an opportunity. It is an opportunity of choice. We can choose to give in to our own base instincts and passions -- to our own irrational fears, and anger; or we can choose to appeal to the “_better angels of our nature_.” Therefore this written piece.
> 
> It sickens me to think some people who I know, who I may love, who I respect, and even admire -- give Donald Trump a pass, on refusing to condemn physical violence at political events. What kind of mind refuses to condemn physical violence at political events? What kind of political candidate thinks this is a wise way to lead? What kind of followers believe, _physical violence is the answer_?
> 
> My liberal principles, compel me to defend Donald Trump’s right to be a public jerk. I suffer no illusions: it is not my intent, to attempt to change anybody’s mind, about wanting to vote for or against a particular candidate. Just as I have a right to protest with speech, by calling a presidential candidate a jerk; Donald Trump, as well as anyone else for that matter -- has every right to be a jerk. We all have a right to do this without the fear of being arrested and thrown in jail -- or worse; the protesters inside of Trump rallies, have a right to be jerks, without fear of being being arrested and thrown in jail -- or worse. “What could this worse be” you ask? Being punched, beaten, and kicked for the simple act of protesting; or being, or calling somebody a jerk.
> 
> American tradition and law is that everyone has a right to speak -- even and especially, if their speech  is ugly, distasteful, and offensive. And believe me, It is not only the manner and style of Trump's speaking that personally offends me so much, it is often the content of his speech. I find much of what Donald Trump says as a political candidate, to be ugly, distasteful, and offensive.
> 
> I know the venues are hosting public events, and some of the protesters are legitimately using this as an argument to be allowed to protest inside. This sort of public protest is an American tradition. Yet, any protest that attempts to shout down speech, should be anathema to our sense of right and wrong --  just as hateful, bigoted speech is. Two wrongs do not make a right. If you disagree with me here, you will find yourself on my side when the day comes -- and it surely will -- when it is you who are the one being denied the right to speak freely -- and to be heard. It is a truism that -- _what goes around, comes around_.
> 
> The protests outside of Trump’s rallies and events have started getting out of hand. There is no justifiable enough argument for these protests to be viewed as legitimate, political protests, simply because they have not become as violent as those inside. It is American tradition and law, that everyone has a right to travel freely to and from a political event. The road blocking stunts are not designed to send a political message to the general public, they are designed to target a specific group of citizens. Nothing Donald Trump, or any of his supporters has said or done, can justify interfering with the right of people to travel freely. And again -- if you disagree with me here, when it is you who are being denied the right to travel freely, you will find yourself on my side here.
> 
> For myself, I have great faith in the American system of government. I know I _could_ get arrested for peacefully protesting (_peaceful protesters are not usually arrested_), and I know I _would_ be released on bond, or get bailed out of jail. I could go through this without ever losing my faith in the American system of government. I know I have a right to have the justice system hear my grievance. I believe given a fair hearing, that I would ultimately win. I believe I would win because, unlike many nations, we are still a nation of laws, and not of men. What feeds this belief, is things like the record on free speech and assembly (as well as the 4th amendment), of people like the recently deceased, Justice Antonin Scalia. Justice Scalia was a man who many people viewed as a radical right winger. For the most part, I agree. But no man is truly one-dimensional. We are all complex individuals, worthy of respect, and I can respect a man or a woman without having to respect all of their words or actions.
> 
> When a lawyer argued to uphold a Texas law against flag burning, before the Supreme Court; he argued that _we must protect “this nation’s cherished property_,” Scalia replied “_I never thought that the flag I owned is your flag_.” Justice Scalia’s record on freedom of speech and assembly, and on 4th amendment guarantees, feeds my faith in the American system of Justice, and it gives me inspiration. There were times when Justice Scalia words and decisions gave me heartburn and headaches, but I believe in taking the good with the not so good. I viewed Justice Scalia as an opponent, and not as an enemy. I’m a liberal. Being a  liberal dictates I could not do otherwise.
> 
> The train is leaving the station, and as it gains speed and momentum, there will come a point, when it will be too late to put the brakes on and stop it. If history serves up any lessons, it is that if and when it becomes too late -- most of us will stand aside, and later pretend we had nothing to do with it. But that would be a lie. We are all of us, responsible. With great freedoms and liberties, come even greater demands of duty and responsibilities. It is every American citizen’s duty to speak out, when all around us we see rising up, radical forces and petty demagogues inflaming the passions of  those around us. Fear and anger are powerfully destructive forces when unleashed. When we allow negative forces to be unleashed, we stand in danger of becoming that which we should fear and despise the most: We become _the enemy within_.
> 
> Nothing justifies physical violence at political events. Nothing.  And please, please do not try and justify the violence by attempting an equivalence on another side. All but one of the major candidates have condemned all of the violence, at all of the political events. All but one. There is no escaping that simple, plain truth: Donald Trump is an asshole.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com


He's from New York and not a professional politician.

What do you expect?

Maybe we can get Trump to be nice like all of the other tools that end up buggering  us 24/7.


----------



## ClosedCaption

saveliberty said:


> Violence at political rallies is common in Europe, that gleaming beacon of liberals.  Attending a rally as an agitator with an eye to creating violence has become a liberal tool as of late.  You own it, you fix it.




You supporting it makes you better somehow


----------



## Judicial review

Ringel05 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 5-STARS for: Ignorance in the usage of the English language.
> 
> Ignorance is not an insult, as much as it is a descriptive term. *And please, do not put any of your negative connotations on my use of the term. For THAT -- would be a sign of anti-social behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolling?  You have a strange idea of a lot of things except the typical dismissal, deflection when your self glorifying, undeserved pompousness is correctly illuminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes trolling. You know what trolling is. Don't play stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you don't.  As for stupid, yup, good thing you're finally coming to grips with your limitations.
Click to expand...


My limitations are only what I set for myself. I have no limitations. There's always another attainable level.


----------



## Ringel05

Judicial review said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> 
> 
> I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolling?  You have a strange idea of a lot of things except the typical dismissal, deflection when your self glorifying, undeserved pompousness is correctly illuminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes trolling. You know what trolling is. Don't play stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you don't.  As for stupid, yup, good thing you're finally coming to grips with your limitations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My limitations are only what I set for myself. I have no limitations. There's always another attainable level.
Click to expand...

Yeah but for most people that's in an upward direction.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Judicial review said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> 
> 
> I don't quite get your insistence on trolling in the op-ed threads. USMB is a big pace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolling?  You have a strange idea of a lot of things except the typical dismissal, deflection when your self glorifying, undeserved pompousness is correctly illuminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes trolling. You know what trolling is. Don't play stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you don't.  As for stupid, yup, good thing you're finally coming to grips with your limitations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My limitations are only what I set for myself. I have no limitations. There's always another attainable level.
Click to expand...

I resemble that remark!


----------



## Rida500

He cannot win this election


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Ringel05 said:


> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........


As a matter of fact, I don't. What interests me most is your insistence that others fit into the neat little boxes in your mind. As I keep saying, perception is not reality.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

mudwhistle said:


> He's from New York and not a professional politician.
> 
> What do you expect?
> 
> Maybe we can get Trump to be nice like all of the other tools that end up buggering  us 24/7.


And maybe we can get Trump to stop whining like a little bitch. "Unfair!"  

I can see Trump being at a Yankees game and screaming that 'stealing a base' is unfair.


----------



## Ringel05

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you write your own definitions omitting the parts you don't like?  Betcha you think tolerance means 'concurring agreement'...........
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, I don't. What interests me most is your insistence that others fit into the neat little boxes in your mind. As I keep saying, perception is not reality.
Click to expand...

My insistence?  That's funny!!  Seriously, you should focus in the mirror, every time, in everything......... 
BTW, perception is each individual's reality.........  Only those who understand that can see beyond it.......  Again, you need to focus in the mirror.


----------



## mudwhistle

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's from New York and not a professional politician.
> 
> What do you expect?
> 
> Maybe we can get Trump to be nice like all of the other tools that end up buggering  us 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe we can get Trump to stop whining like a little bitch. "Unfair!"
> 
> I can see Trump being at a Yankees game and screaming that 'stealing a base' is unfair.
Click to expand...

The election is rigged.....as has been the last 3 or 4 elections. You're just too stupid realize it yet because you are listening to the folks that rigged them.


----------



## Papageorgio

Trump is not a sociopath, he is a narcissist. All Presidents seem to narcissistic. They have a confidence of their opinions. Right or wrong, they stick to the plan. The closest to a sociopath was Clinton, and he had only a few of the characteristics.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Papageorgio said:


> Trump is not a sociopath, he is a narcissist. All Presidents seem to narcissistic. They have a confidence of their opinions. Right or wrong, they stick to the plan. The closest to a sociopath was Clinton, and he had only a few of the characteristics.



Most people who have followed Trump for decades, would have a very difficult time defending your position. Donald Trump is a sociopath, and sociopaths can be and often are, narcissists.  You offer a false choice.

President Bill Clinton as a sociopath? Not quite sure the label would fit, as Clinton seemed to genuinely care about the plight of some people. Outside of one aspect of his personal life, he exhibited no classic signs of being a sociopath.

and please, resist the urge to hijack this thread into an attack on Bill Clinton.

thank you
Mem


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

mudwhistle said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's from New York and not a professional politician.
> 
> What do you expect?
> 
> Maybe we can get Trump to be nice like all of the other tools that end up buggering  us 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe we can get Trump to stop whining like a little bitch. "Unfair!"
> 
> I can see Trump being at a Yankees game and screaming that 'stealing a base' is unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election is rigged.....as has been the last 3 or 4 elections. You're just too stupid realize it yet because you are listening to the folks that rigged them.
Click to expand...


So your defense is to call me 'stupid'?

Party primary elections are rigged in only that parties get to set their own rules.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Ringel05 said:


> My insistence?  That's funny!!  Seriously, you should focus in the mirror, every time, in everything.........
> BTW, perception is each individual's reality.........  Only those who understand that can see beyond it.......  Again, you need to focus in the mirror.



Perception is not reality. Individual have their own perceptions of reality.


----------



## Ringel05

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My insistence?  That's funny!!  Seriously, you should focus in the mirror, every time, in everything.........
> BTW, perception is each individual's reality.........  Only those who understand that can see beyond it.......  Again, you need to focus in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perception is not reality. Individual have their own perceptions of reality.
Click to expand...

Wow, semantics escapes you.  Did you take basic English?


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Individual have their own perceptions of reality, not their own realities.

Ringel05 please, let us both resist the desire to turn this thread into an argument over perceptions and reality.


----------



## Ringel05

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Individual have their own perceptions of reality, not their own realities.
> 
> Ringel05 please, let us both resist the desire to turn this thread into an argument over perceptions and reality.


Why?  That's what life is.


----------



## Papageorgio

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not a sociopath, he is a narcissist. All Presidents seem to narcissistic. They have a confidence of their opinions. Right or wrong, they stick to the plan. The closest to a sociopath was Clinton, and he had only a few of the characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who have followed Trump for decades, would have a very difficult time defending your position. Donald Trump is a sociopath, and sociopaths can be and often are, narcissists.  You offer a false choice.
> 
> President Bill Clinton as a sociopath? Not quite sure the label would fit, as Clinton seemed to genuinely care about the plight of some people. Outside of one aspect of his personal life, he exhibited no classic signs of being a sociopath.
> 
> and please, resist the urge to hijack this thread into an attack on Bill Clinton.
> 
> thank you
> Mem
Click to expand...


I wasn't hijacking anything. Your attack on me is interesting. I offered an opinion. I don't agree with your opinion. Sociopath doesn't fit Trump though you are wanting to frame it that way. I'm not a Trump supporter but you are way off. Narcissistic yes, sociopath no, Trump genuinely has causes and fellow feeling for others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judicial review

Ringel05 said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My insistence?  That's funny!!  Seriously, you should focus in the mirror, every time, in everything.........
> BTW, perception is each individual's reality.........  Only those who understand that can see beyond it.......  Again, you need to focus in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perception is not reality. Individual have their own perceptions of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, semantics escapes you.  Did you take basic English?
Click to expand...


You are retarded.  Anybody can look in the mirror, but that doesn't mean they will know what they see.  When you start representing many people in elected government office you need to better not be at the point where you are looking in the mirror you better be looking at the people you are representing.  You yourself no longer matter the people you represent now do.  

Now how do you think Donald Trump fits into this?


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Papageorgio said:


> Trump genuinely has causes and fellow feeling for others.




*QUOTE OF THE WEEK!*


----------



## Judicial review

Papageorgio said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not a sociopath, he is a narcissist. All Presidents seem to narcissistic. They have a confidence of their opinions. Right or wrong, they stick to the plan. The closest to a sociopath was Clinton, and he had only a few of the characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who have followed Trump for decades, would have a very difficult time defending your position. Donald Trump is a sociopath, and sociopaths can be and often are, narcissists.  You offer a false choice.
> 
> President Bill Clinton as a sociopath? Not quite sure the label would fit, as Clinton seemed to genuinely care about the plight of some people. Outside of one aspect of his personal life, he exhibited no classic signs of being a sociopath.
> 
> and please, resist the urge to hijack this thread into an attack on Bill Clinton.
> 
> thank you
> Mem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't hijacking anything. Your attack on me is interesting. I offered an opinion. I don't agree with your opinion. Sociopath doesn't fit Trump though you are wanting to frame it that way. I'm not a Trump supporter but you are way off. Narcissistic yes, sociopath no, Trump genuinely has causes and fellow feeling for others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Of course Trump acts like he has feelings for others and causes.  In the end they benefit him.  Sociopaths will sacrifice others good people for their own personal gain.


----------



## Ringel05

Judicial review said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My insistence?  That's funny!!  Seriously, you should focus in the mirror, every time, in everything.........
> BTW, perception is each individual's reality.........  Only those who understand that can see beyond it.......  Again, you need to focus in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perception is not reality. Individual have their own perceptions of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, semantics escapes you.  Did you take basic English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Anybody can look in the mirror, but that doesn't mean they will know what they see.  When you start representing many people in elected government office you need to better not be at the point where you are looking in the mirror you better be looking at the people you are representing.  You yourself no longer matter the people you represent now do.
> 
> Now how do you think Donald Trump fits into this?
Click to expand...

I see the inter-cranial liposuction procedure failed.  And we had such high hopes.  

How do I think Trump fits into this?  Am I supposed to care how Frump fits into anything?


----------



## Papageorgio

Judicial review said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not a sociopath, he is a narcissist. All Presidents seem to narcissistic. They have a confidence of their opinions. Right or wrong, they stick to the plan. The closest to a sociopath was Clinton, and he had only a few of the characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who have followed Trump for decades, would have a very difficult time defending your position. Donald Trump is a sociopath, and sociopaths can be and often are, narcissists.  You offer a false choice.
> 
> President Bill Clinton as a sociopath? Not quite sure the label would fit, as Clinton seemed to genuinely care about the plight of some people. Outside of one aspect of his personal life, he exhibited no classic signs of being a sociopath.
> 
> and please, resist the urge to hijack this thread into an attack on Bill Clinton.
> 
> thank you
> Mem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't hijacking anything. Your attack on me is interesting. I offered an opinion. I don't agree with your opinion. Sociopath doesn't fit Trump though you are wanting to frame it that way. I'm not a Trump supporter but you are way off. Narcissistic yes, sociopath no, Trump genuinely has causes and fellow feeling for others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Trump acts like he has feelings for others and causes.  In the end they benefit him.  Sociopaths will sacrifice others good people for their own personal gain.
Click to expand...


From what I learned in my college courses, applying sociopath to Trump is a long stretch but hey you are the expert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judicial review

Ringel05 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My insistence?  That's funny!!  Seriously, you should focus in the mirror, every time, in everything.........
> BTW, perception is each individual's reality.........  Only those who understand that can see beyond it.......  Again, you need to focus in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perception is not reality. Individual have their own perceptions of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, semantics escapes you.  Did you take basic English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Anybody can look in the mirror, but that doesn't mean they will know what they see.  When you start representing many people in elected government office you need to better not be at the point where you are looking in the mirror you better be looking at the people you are representing.  You yourself no longer matter the people you represent now do.
> 
> Now how do you think Donald Trump fits into this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the inter-cranial liposuction procedure failed.  And we had such high hopes.
> 
> How do I think Trump fits into this?  Am I supposed to care how Frump fits into anything?
Click to expand...


You are the worst troll on the planet and you are hearing this from the best there has ever been and will ever be.  This thread is about Donald Trump, remember?  Lol  flacaltenn Please warn this ho ho to not troll in this thread and to stick to topic.  He just admitted to trolling thanks.


----------



## Papageorgio

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump genuinely has causes and fellow feeling for others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *QUOTE OF THE WEEK!*
Click to expand...


Funny how you want others to stay at standards but you don't apply it to yourself. Maybe you are the sociopath and knows one when he sees one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judicial review

Papageorgio said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not a sociopath, he is a narcissist. All Presidents seem to narcissistic. They have a confidence of their opinions. Right or wrong, they stick to the plan. The closest to a sociopath was Clinton, and he had only a few of the characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who have followed Trump for decades, would have a very difficult time defending your position. Donald Trump is a sociopath, and sociopaths can be and often are, narcissists.  You offer a false choice.
> 
> President Bill Clinton as a sociopath? Not quite sure the label would fit, as Clinton seemed to genuinely care about the plight of some people. Outside of one aspect of his personal life, he exhibited no classic signs of being a sociopath.
> 
> and please, resist the urge to hijack this thread into an attack on Bill Clinton.
> 
> thank you
> Mem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't hijacking anything. Your attack on me is interesting. I offered an opinion. I don't agree with your opinion. Sociopath doesn't fit Trump though you are wanting to frame it that way. I'm not a Trump supporter but you are way off. Narcissistic yes, sociopath no, Trump genuinely has causes and fellow feeling for others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Trump acts like he has feelings for others and causes.  In the end they benefit him.  Sociopaths will sacrifice others good people for their own personal gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I learned in my college courses, applying sociopath to Trump is a long stretch but hey you are the expert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Most of what you learn about psychology is learned through real life experience.  My cousin in a Psychologist and graduated 2 years ago she said what she has learned is that being with patients with mental illness is more educational and real than being in college.  Especially when you get to diagnose them.  

Trump is a sociopath.


----------



## Ringel05

Judicial review said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My insistence?  That's funny!!  Seriously, you should focus in the mirror, every time, in everything.........
> BTW, perception is each individual's reality.........  Only those who understand that can see beyond it.......  Again, you need to focus in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perception is not reality. Individual have their own perceptions of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, semantics escapes you.  Did you take basic English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Anybody can look in the mirror, but that doesn't mean they will know what they see.  When you start representing many people in elected government office you need to better not be at the point where you are looking in the mirror you better be looking at the people you are representing.  You yourself no longer matter the people you represent now do.
> 
> Now how do you think Donald Trump fits into this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the inter-cranial liposuction procedure failed.  And we had such high hopes.
> 
> How do I think Trump fits into this?  Am I supposed to care how Frump fits into anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the worst troll on the planet and you are hearing this from the best there has ever been and will ever be.  This thread is about Donald Trump, remember?  Lol  flacaltenn Please warn this ho ho to not troll in this thread and to stick to topic.  He just admitted to trolling thanks.
Click to expand...

You need psychiatric help and that's not a joke or a put down.


----------



## Papageorgio

Judicial review said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not a sociopath, he is a narcissist. All Presidents seem to narcissistic. They have a confidence of their opinions. Right or wrong, they stick to the plan. The closest to a sociopath was Clinton, and he had only a few of the characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who have followed Trump for decades, would have a very difficult time defending your position. Donald Trump is a sociopath, and sociopaths can be and often are, narcissists.  You offer a false choice.
> 
> President Bill Clinton as a sociopath? Not quite sure the label would fit, as Clinton seemed to genuinely care about the plight of some people. Outside of one aspect of his personal life, he exhibited no classic signs of being a sociopath.
> 
> and please, resist the urge to hijack this thread into an attack on Bill Clinton.
> 
> thank you
> Mem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't hijacking anything. Your attack on me is interesting. I offered an opinion. I don't agree with your opinion. Sociopath doesn't fit Trump though you are wanting to frame it that way. I'm not a Trump supporter but you are way off. Narcissistic yes, sociopath no, Trump genuinely has causes and fellow feeling for others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Trump acts like he has feelings for others and causes.  In the end they benefit him.  Sociopaths will sacrifice others good people for their own personal gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I learned in my college courses, applying sociopath to Trump is a long stretch but hey you are the expert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of what you learn about psychology is learned through real life experience.  My cousin in a Psychologist and graduated 2 years ago she said what she has learned is that being with patients with mental illness is more educational and real than being in college.  Especially when you get to diagnose them.
> 
> Trump is a sociopath.
Click to expand...


Wow, you make a statement can't back it up, divert the subject about a cousin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judicial review

Ringel05 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perception is not reality. Individual have their own perceptions of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, semantics escapes you.  Did you take basic English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Anybody can look in the mirror, but that doesn't mean they will know what they see.  When you start representing many people in elected government office you need to better not be at the point where you are looking in the mirror you better be looking at the people you are representing.  You yourself no longer matter the people you represent now do.
> 
> Now how do you think Donald Trump fits into this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the inter-cranial liposuction procedure failed.  And we had such high hopes.
> 
> How do I think Trump fits into this?  Am I supposed to care how Frump fits into anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the worst troll on the planet and you are hearing this from the best there has ever been and will ever be.  This thread is about Donald Trump, remember?  Lol  flacaltenn Please warn this ho ho to not troll in this thread and to stick to topic.  He just admitted to trolling thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need psychiatric help and that's not a joke or a put down.
Click to expand...


So does 80% of America.  Whats new?


----------



## flacaltenn

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> op-eds  belong in serious literary sections?
> 
> There are a few other members here, who like you, posses some very odd notions of what constitutes an op-ed. I suggest you seek each other out. It would be truly fascinating to _psychologists and social-anthropologists_ to see what y'all could come u with together. Maybe you could start with redefining definitions of words in the Oxford English Dictionary (OED) , before going on to tackle the Encyclopaedia Britannica, Roget's International Thesaurus, the King James Bible, and maybe even the rules at USMESSAGEBOARD.COM?
> 
> thank you saveliberty
> sincerely yours
> Mem



All I want to know is HOW MUCH ganja did ya have to give Cereal_Killer to get that piece on the USMB "editorial page"..  Considering how much defense of Turumph our Dear Leader has tossed out there -- I figured the "editor" would have AT LEAST marked up your title..


----------



## Judicial review

Papageorgio said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who have followed Trump for decades, would have a very difficult time defending your position. Donald Trump is a sociopath, and sociopaths can be and often are, narcissists.  You offer a false choice.
> 
> President Bill Clinton as a sociopath? Not quite sure the label would fit, as Clinton seemed to genuinely care about the plight of some people. Outside of one aspect of his personal life, he exhibited no classic signs of being a sociopath.
> 
> and please, resist the urge to hijack this thread into an attack on Bill Clinton.
> 
> thank you
> Mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't hijacking anything. Your attack on me is interesting. I offered an opinion. I don't agree with your opinion. Sociopath doesn't fit Trump though you are wanting to frame it that way. I'm not a Trump supporter but you are way off. Narcissistic yes, sociopath no, Trump genuinely has causes and fellow feeling for others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Trump acts like he has feelings for others and causes.  In the end they benefit him.  Sociopaths will sacrifice others good people for their own personal gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I learned in my college courses, applying sociopath to Trump is a long stretch but hey you are the expert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of what you learn about psychology is learned through real life experience.  My cousin in a Psychologist and graduated 2 years ago she said what she has learned is that being with patients with mental illness is more educational and real than being in college.  Especially when you get to diagnose them.
> 
> Trump is a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you make a statement can't back it up, divert the subject about a cousin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


College text books told you how to diagnose someone as a sociopath? No.  Any doctor will disagree with that and laugh.  Hell I'll just go order some books online and start diagnosing.


----------



## Judicial review

flacaltenn said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> op-eds  belong in serious literary sections?
> 
> There are a few other members here, who like you, posses some very odd notions of what constitutes an op-ed. I suggest you seek each other out. It would be truly fascinating to _psychologists and social-anthropologists_ to see what y'all could come u with together. Maybe you could start with redefining definitions of words in the Oxford English Dictionary (OED) , before going on to tackle the Encyclopaedia Britannica, Roget's International Thesaurus, the King James Bible, and maybe even the rules at USMESSAGEBOARD.COM?
> 
> thank you saveliberty
> sincerely yours
> Mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I want to know is HOW MUCH ganja did ya have to give Cereal_Killer to get that piece on the USMB "editorial page"..  Considering how much defense of Turumph our Dear Leader has tossed out there -- I figured the "editor" would have AT LEAST marked up your title..
Click to expand...



Hey whats up, Bro?  Whats for dinner?


----------



## Ringel05

Judicial review said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, semantics escapes you.  Did you take basic English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Anybody can look in the mirror, but that doesn't mean they will know what they see.  When you start representing many people in elected government office you need to better not be at the point where you are looking in the mirror you better be looking at the people you are representing.  You yourself no longer matter the people you represent now do.
> 
> Now how do you think Donald Trump fits into this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the inter-cranial liposuction procedure failed.  And we had such high hopes.
> 
> How do I think Trump fits into this?  Am I supposed to care how Frump fits into anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the worst troll on the planet and you are hearing this from the best there has ever been and will ever be.  This thread is about Donald Trump, remember?  Lol  flacaltenn Please warn this ho ho to not troll in this thread and to stick to topic.  He just admitted to trolling thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need psychiatric help and that's not a joke or a put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does 80% of America.  Whats new?
Click to expand...

80% of Americans don't suffer from acute narcissism........


----------



## flacaltenn

Judicial review said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> op-eds  belong in serious literary sections?
> 
> There are a few other members here, who like you, posses some very odd notions of what constitutes an op-ed. I suggest you seek each other out. It would be truly fascinating to _psychologists and social-anthropologists_ to see what y'all could come u with together. Maybe you could start with redefining definitions of words in the Oxford English Dictionary (OED) , before going on to tackle the Encyclopaedia Britannica, Roget's International Thesaurus, the King James Bible, and maybe even the rules at USMESSAGEBOARD.COM?
> 
> thank you saveliberty
> sincerely yours
> Mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I want to know is HOW MUCH ganja did ya have to give Cereal_Killer to get that piece on the USMB "editorial page"..  Considering how much defense of Turumph our Dear Leader has tossed out there -- I figured the "editor" would have AT LEAST marked up your title..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey whats up, Bro?  Whats for dinner?
Click to expand...


Kartoffelpuffer  -- and no that's not my official knickname for you.. It's roughly what's gonna happen to BOTH parties if they interfere with the campaigns of "outsiders" this election cycle.. Bring the sour cream and applesauce.


----------



## PredFan

saveliberty said:


> Violence at political rallies is common in Europe, that gleaming beacon of liberals.  Attending a rally as an agitator with an eye to creating violence has become a liberal tool as of late.  You own it, you fix it.



It's true, the violence stall Trump events was always provoked and often started by the anti-Trump assholes.


----------



## Judicial review

Ringel05 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Anybody can look in the mirror, but that doesn't mean they will know what they see.  When you start representing many people in elected government office you need to better not be at the point where you are looking in the mirror you better be looking at the people you are representing.  You yourself no longer matter the people you represent now do.
> 
> Now how do you think Donald Trump fits into this?
> 
> 
> 
> I see the inter-cranial liposuction procedure failed.  And we had such high hopes.
> 
> How do I think Trump fits into this?  Am I supposed to care how Frump fits into anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the worst troll on the planet and you are hearing this from the best there has ever been and will ever be.  This thread is about Donald Trump, remember?  Lol  flacaltenn Please warn this ho ho to not troll in this thread and to stick to topic.  He just admitted to trolling thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need psychiatric help and that's not a joke or a put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does 80% of America.  Whats new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 80% of Americans don't suffer from acute narcissism........
Click to expand...


They suffer from mental illness.


----------



## Judicial review

flacaltenn said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> op-eds  belong in serious literary sections?
> 
> There are a few other members here, who like you, posses some very odd notions of what constitutes an op-ed. I suggest you seek each other out. It would be truly fascinating to _psychologists and social-anthropologists_ to see what y'all could come u with together. Maybe you could start with redefining definitions of words in the Oxford English Dictionary (OED) , before going on to tackle the Encyclopaedia Britannica, Roget's International Thesaurus, the King James Bible, and maybe even the rules at USMESSAGEBOARD.COM?
> 
> thank you saveliberty
> sincerely yours
> Mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I want to know is HOW MUCH ganja did ya have to give Cereal_Killer to get that piece on the USMB "editorial page"..  Considering how much defense of Turumph our Dear Leader has tossed out there -- I figured the "editor" would have AT LEAST marked up your title..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey whats up, Bro?  Whats for dinner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kartoffelpuffer  -- and no that's not my official knickname for you.. It's roughly what's gonna happen to BOTH parties if they interfere with the campaigns of "outsiders" this election cycle.. Bring the sour cream and applesauce.
Click to expand...


I think congress should make the FDA give every adult 1 2mg pill of klonopin.  The USA will be normal for 6 rs


----------



## Ringel05

Judicial review said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the inter-cranial liposuction procedure failed.  And we had such high hopes.
> 
> How do I think Trump fits into this?  Am I supposed to care how Frump fits into anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the worst troll on the planet and you are hearing this from the best there has ever been and will ever be.  This thread is about Donald Trump, remember?  Lol  flacaltenn Please warn this ho ho to not troll in this thread and to stick to topic.  He just admitted to trolling thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need psychiatric help and that's not a joke or a put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does 80% of America.  Whats new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 80% of Americans don't suffer from acute narcissism........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They suffer from mental illness.
Click to expand...

Missed the point...... as usual.....  I would suggest you stay away from mirrors, they lie to you........


----------



## Papageorgio

Judicial review said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't hijacking anything. Your attack on me is interesting. I offered an opinion. I don't agree with your opinion. Sociopath doesn't fit Trump though you are wanting to frame it that way. I'm not a Trump supporter but you are way off. Narcissistic yes, sociopath no, Trump genuinely has causes and fellow feeling for others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Trump acts like he has feelings for others and causes.  In the end they benefit him.  Sociopaths will sacrifice others good people for their own personal gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I learned in my college courses, applying sociopath to Trump is a long stretch but hey you are the expert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of what you learn about psychology is learned through real life experience.  My cousin in a Psychologist and graduated 2 years ago she said what she has learned is that being with patients with mental illness is more educational and real than being in college.  Especially when you get to diagnose them.
> 
> Trump is a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you make a statement can't back it up, divert the subject about a cousin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College text books told you how to diagnose someone as a sociopath? No.  Any doctor will disagree with that and laugh.  Hell I'll just go order some books online and start diagnosing.
Click to expand...


I didn't say that but you are taking an internet diagnosis and claiming Trump is a sociopath on that basis. At least I have done more than look at the internet. You can apply that to many people including yourself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judicial review

Ringel05 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the worst troll on the planet and you are hearing this from the best there has ever been and will ever be.  This thread is about Donald Trump, remember?  Lol  flacaltenn Please warn this ho ho to not troll in this thread and to stick to topic.  He just admitted to trolling thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You need psychiatric help and that's not a joke or a put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does 80% of America.  Whats new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 80% of Americans don't suffer from acute narcissism........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They suffer from mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed the point...... as usual.....  I would suggest you stay away from mirrors, they lie to you........
Click to expand...


I don't look in the mirror.  I go by what others have told me.  Go throw your temper-tantrum about being called out on trolling in this thread somewhere else.


----------



## Judicial review

Papageorgio said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Trump acts like he has feelings for others and causes.  In the end they benefit him.  Sociopaths will sacrifice others good people for their own personal gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I learned in my college courses, applying sociopath to Trump is a long stretch but hey you are the expert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of what you learn about psychology is learned through real life experience.  My cousin in a Psychologist and graduated 2 years ago she said what she has learned is that being with patients with mental illness is more educational and real than being in college.  Especially when you get to diagnose them.
> 
> Trump is a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you make a statement can't back it up, divert the subject about a cousin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College text books told you how to diagnose someone as a sociopath? No.  Any doctor will disagree with that and laugh.  Hell I'll just go order some books online and start diagnosing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that but you are taking an internet diagnosis and claiming Trump is a sociopath on that basis. At least I have done more than look at the internet. You can apply that to many people including yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I've been in a therapy session with a sociopath when he was first diagnosed.  I know way more than you do.  Just stop.  Your so wrong.


----------



## mudwhistle

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's from New York and not a professional politician.
> 
> What do you expect?
> 
> Maybe we can get Trump to be nice like all of the other tools that end up buggering  us 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe we can get Trump to stop whining like a little bitch. "Unfair!"
> 
> I can see Trump being at a Yankees game and screaming that 'stealing a base' is unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election is rigged.....as has been the last 3 or 4 elections. You're just too stupid realize it yet because you are listening to the folks that rigged them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your defense is to call me 'stupid'?
> 
> Party primary elections are rigged in only that parties get to set their own rules.
Click to expand...

So if you think that the rules aren't unfair to outsiders......then you're an idiot. 
The rules are specifically designed to get a specific result. The will of the voter is not even a consideration. 

The RNC is up to no good, and because of this, they set up rules to assure they stay in power, even when the voters have gotten wise to them.


----------



## Ringel05

Judicial review said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need psychiatric help and that's not a joke or a put down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does 80% of America.  Whats new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 80% of Americans don't suffer from acute narcissism........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They suffer from mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed the point...... as usual.....  I would suggest you stay away from mirrors, they lie to you........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't look in the mirror.  I go by what others have told me.  Go throw your temper-tantrum about being called out on trolling in this thread somewhere else.
Click to expand...

 I bet you're being serious.....  Temper tantrum......


----------



## Judicial review

mudwhistle said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's from New York and not a professional politician.
> 
> What do you expect?
> 
> Maybe we can get Trump to be nice like all of the other tools that end up buggering  us 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe we can get Trump to stop whining like a little bitch. "Unfair!"
> 
> I can see Trump being at a Yankees game and screaming that 'stealing a base' is unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election is rigged.....as has been the last 3 or 4 elections. You're just too stupid realize it yet because you are listening to the folks that rigged them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your defense is to call me 'stupid'?
> 
> Party primary elections are rigged in only that parties get to set their own rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you think that the rules aren't unfair to outsiders......then you're an idiot.
> The rules are specifically designed to get a specific result. The will of the voter is not even a consideration.
> 
> The RNC is up to no good, and because of this, they set up rules to assure they stay in power, even when the voters have gotten wise to them.
Click to expand...


John Kasich is their choice and everything our country needs done he has already done as The House Budget Chairman.  Relax the USA will be fantastic.


----------



## Judicial review

Ringel05 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does 80% of America.  Whats new?
> 
> 
> 
> 80% of Americans don't suffer from acute narcissism........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They suffer from mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed the point...... as usual.....  I would suggest you stay away from mirrors, they lie to you........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't look in the mirror.  I go by what others have told me.  Go throw your temper-tantrum about being called out on trolling in this thread somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you're being serious.....  Temper tantrum......
Click to expand...


----------



## Pete7469

The violence at Trump rallies is entirely limited to the actions of leftwing extremists. I don't like Dump either, but if you're going to spread lies about him all you're doing is solidifying his support.


----------



## mudwhistle

Judicial review said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's from New York and not a professional politician.
> 
> What do you expect?
> 
> Maybe we can get Trump to be nice like all of the other tools that end up buggering  us 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe we can get Trump to stop whining like a little bitch. "Unfair!"
> 
> I can see Trump being at a Yankees game and screaming that 'stealing a base' is unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election is rigged.....as has been the last 3 or 4 elections. You're just too stupid realize it yet because you are listening to the folks that rigged them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your defense is to call me 'stupid'?
> 
> Party primary elections are rigged in only that parties get to set their own rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you think that the rules aren't unfair to outsiders......then you're an idiot.
> The rules are specifically designed to get a specific result. The will of the voter is not even a consideration.
> 
> The RNC is up to no good, and because of this, they set up rules to assure they stay in power, even when the voters have gotten wise to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Kasich is their choice and everything our country needs done he has already done as The House Budget Chairman.  Relax the USA will be fantastic.
Click to expand...

Bush was their choice. Kasich can't win against either Democrat.....so basically, a Kasich nomination means we're still as screwed as we were under Obama.


----------



## Papageorgio

Judicial review said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I learned in my college courses, applying sociopath to Trump is a long stretch but hey you are the expert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of what you learn about psychology is learned through real life experience.  My cousin in a Psychologist and graduated 2 years ago she said what she has learned is that being with patients with mental illness is more educational and real than being in college.  Especially when you get to diagnose them.
> 
> Trump is a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you make a statement can't back it up, divert the subject about a cousin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College text books told you how to diagnose someone as a sociopath? No.  Any doctor will disagree with that and laugh.  Hell I'll just go order some books online and start diagnosing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that but you are taking an internet diagnosis and claiming Trump is a sociopath on that basis. At least I have done more than look at the internet. You can apply that to many people including yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been in a therapy session with a sociopath when he was first diagnosed.  I know way more than you do.  Just stop.  Your so wrong.
Click to expand...


Now your experience isn't your cousin's experience, it is now yours! Lol! So your are a sociopath. lol!


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

flacaltenn said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> op-eds  belong in serious literary sections?
> 
> There are a few other members here, who like you, posses some very odd notions of what constitutes an op-ed. I suggest you seek each other out. It would be truly fascinating to _psychologists and social-anthropologists_ to see what y'all could come u with together. Maybe you could start with redefining definitions of words in the Oxford English Dictionary (OED) , before going on to tackle the Encyclopaedia Britannica, Roget's International Thesaurus, the King James Bible, and maybe even the rules at USMESSAGEBOARD.COM?
> 
> thank you saveliberty
> sincerely yours
> Mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I want to know is HOW MUCH ganja did ya have to give Cereal_Killer to get that piece on the USMB "editorial page"..  Considering how much defense of Turumph our Dear Leader has tossed out there -- I figured the "editor" would have AT LEAST marked up your title..
Click to expand...

Very amusing. 


Home? I have no home. Hunted, despised, living like an animal! The jungle is my home.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

mudwhistle said:


> So if you think that the rules aren't unfair to outsiders......then you're an idiot.
> The rules are specifically designed to get a specific result. The will of the voter is not even a consideration.
> 
> The RNC is up to no good, and because of this, they set up rules to assure they stay in power, even when the voters have gotten wise to them.



"_*No *_*fairness, no peace!"*  You people are too funny. 

The rules were made over a year ago. And the main rules says those rules can be amened, if a majority of the delegates desire it. If you mudwhistle, want to throw around terms like '_idiot_' I suggest you tread carefully, lest you expose yourself for all to see.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Worth repeating:


> The will of the voter is not even a consideration.



^  That needs fixed.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

The Irish Ram said:


> Worth repeating:
> 
> 
> 
> The will of the voter is not even a consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^  That needs fixed.
Click to expand...

Of course it is considered, but taking people's preferences into consideration is what you are objecting to. You want outsiders to have all of the say in how political party *chooses a nominee to represent them*. One word: Nuts!


----------



## The Irish Ram

No, I want delegates to vote for the candidate that won them. It has nothing to do with outsiders.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

The Irish Ram said:


> No, I want delegates to vote for the candidate that won them. It has nothing to do with outsiders.


But there are rules. You just happen to dislike rules that don't sure with your preferences. 

very funny


----------



## Statistikhengst

saveliberty said:


> Violence at political rallies is common in Europe, that gleaming beacon of liberals.  Attending a rally as an agitator with an eye to creating violence has become a liberal tool as of late.  You own it, you fix it.




That was an out and out lie.

Better luck to you next time.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> If I tried, I could not care less what Donald Trump says as a private citizen; but Donald Trump, the candidate, is not speaking as a private citizen. Donald Trump is speaking as a public, political figure, and it is because of this fact, that I insist we all hold him to a higher standard.



How narrow minded. 

Why is he the _only _one you want to hold to such a high standard? Hillary isn't an angel either. Cliche argument perhaps, but it's also speaks to your irrevocable biases. 



Martin Eden Mercury said:


> What at first glance appears to be a troubling dilemma: citizen's competing rights of free speech and assembly -- is not.



It's quite an issue. It's "rights of free speech and assembly" not the "right to assemble and commit violence freely."

See what I mean? What you see as "peaceful protest" is actually not. Stomping on police cars, shutting down other's rights to free speech and assembly, starting fights, causing riots... not one iota of that is peaceful. 



Martin Eden Mercury said:


> It is an opportunity of choice. We can choose to give in to our own base instincts and passions -- to our own irrational fears, and anger; or we can choose to appeal to the “_better angels of our nature_.”



Is it? From what I've seen, plenty of people on both sides have done just that, given themselves to their base instincts and passions. It's no longer a choice, but an impulse. A desire.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> It sickens me to think some people who I know, who I may love, who I respect, and even admire -- give Donald Trump a pass, on refusing to condemn physical violence at political events.



So, when will you commit to condemning the acts of physical violence which are instigated by members of your own party?

Also, I don't look down on those in my family who I love or those whom I respect and admire, simply for not condemning this, or condemning that. That's their prerogative. Not yours. Not mine. I'm not one to tell other people how to think or act.



Martin Eden Mercury said:


> What kind of mind refuses to condemn physical violence at political events?



What kind of mind only looks at only one half of the picture?



Martin Eden Mercury said:


> My liberal principles compel me to defend Donald Trump’s right to be a public jerk.



As evidenced in the previous paragraph, your liberal principles compel you to do no such thing. Your assault on the minds, or rather the judgement, of others who don't condemn what you hope them to condemn only sees to the opposite. I'm not even one third of the way through your "Op-Ed" and your animosity is clearly evident.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> I suffer no illusions: it is not my intent, to attempt to change anybody’s mind, about wanting to vote for or against a particular candidate.



You contradict yourself. Your entire post thus far has been an attempt to convince the reader that "Trump is an asshole." So far, you have done nothing but make broad based assumptions about those who support the man as a candidate or that fail to uphold the standards you have for Donald Trump. 

You have essentially crossed the line from "opinion" to "assertion."



Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Just as I have a right to protest with speech...



Yes, you do have the right to protest with your speech, by word of mouth, not the forceful blows of hands and feet. Am I sensing a theme here?



Martin Eden Mercury said:


> The protests outside of Trump’s rallies and events have started getting out of hand. There is no justifiable enough argument for these protests to be viewed as legitimate, political protests, simply because they have not become as violent as those inside.



Violence is violence. There is no greater or lesser violence. Violence occurs when the first punch is thrown. Your attempt to downplay this is truly disheartening.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> If you disagree with me here, you will find yourself on my side when the day comes -- and it surely will -- when it is you who are the one being denied the right to speak freely -- and to be heard.



Are you being denied any of those things?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> I believe I would win because, unlike many nations, we are still a nation of laws, and not of men.



As I was made forcefully made aware a time ago, laws are crafted by men. It is impossible to be "a nation of laws" and not a "nation of men." Men and the laws they craft are inseparable. There is no distinction between the two. Men cannot exist aside from the laws they enact, nor can the laws exist aside from the men who created them.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Nothing justifies physical violence at political events. Nothing. And please, please do not try and justify the violence by attempting an equivalence on another side.



Well then that's just too bad. Because both sides are guilty of it, of violence. Nobody is immune to the anger; the ebb and flow of their passions. Even the nicest man, one who could not harm a fly, can be compelled to take out his fly swatter.


----------

